# Bighorn Meadows



## jbrunson (Sep 24, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about Bighorn Meadows (BIG) at Radium Hot Springs, BC.  There isn't a any reviews currently.  Thanks.


----------



## Garry (Sep 24, 2007)

The resort is located on The Springs Golf Course at Radium, between the 9th green and the 10th tee.  There are various sized units, from 1 to 3 bedroom.  They look quite nice from the exterior.  They are being sold in various formats including weekly, quarterly and full ownership.  If you're a golfer, it's a great location.  The Columbia Valley has an abundance of top quality golf courses and is becoming very well known as a result.  There are lots of other things to do but you will definitely require a car to get around.


----------



## Kola (Sep 24, 2007)

The location is excellent for golfing, fishing, touring the area, etc. The resort has various size units ranging up to four bdrs. A very popular tourist area, depending, of course, on the season. In my experience, peak season at Big Horn is very difficult to get. What month are you looking for ?

K.


----------



## jbrunson (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks all. I have a 2BR on hold for June21, '08.  I wasn't sure whether to hold out for something different.  The couple we are going with was looking for Banff, but I thought this might be close enough since we will have a car.


----------



## Garry (Sep 25, 2007)

The drive to Banff is about an hour and a quarter and goes through some of the most spectacular scenery you'll ever see.  It's about 30 minutes closer than the Fairmont resorts.


----------



## jbrunson (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, I'm sold.  Now if I can just get the rest of the crew headed in the same direction...  Thanks again.


----------



## merc (Oct 14, 2007)

Bighorn is a very fine resort with absolutely top quality facilities especially in the newer buildings.  No onsite activities though, although not needed given the area.   Holding out for Banff in summer is not a high probability bet given the small number of timeshares.  Canmore is much more likely if you really want to be near there, but could still be difficult at that time.   If you don't golf, Canmore/Banff is better for general activities, but you'd still want to drive to Radium/Fairmont.  A triangular route heading first to Lake Lousie, Golden and then down to Fairmont and then back directly from Radium is an excellent drive.


----------



## aka Julie (Oct 14, 2007)

merc said:


> A triangular route heading first to Lake Lousie, Golden and then down to Fairmont and then back directly from Radium is an excellent drive.



Would this be a one-day trip?  I'm also looking at the area for next summer.

Thanks.


----------



## merc (Oct 15, 2007)

It's easily driven in one day, so the mountain scenery itself is easy to take in along the route. But there are lots of possible stops that could add up to a longer trip if you so wished.  If you want to see things other than the scenery itself (including Lake Louise, Corkscrew tunnels, Radium Hot Springs, Invermere/Panorama and the Fairmont area) it would take two or three days.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 16, 2007)

aka Julie said:


> Would this be a one-day trip?  I'm also looking at the area for next summer.
> 
> Thanks.



I grew up in the Windermere Valley ( Windermere, Fairmont, Radium, etc. ) many years ago. My wife and I visited the area a few years ago and did the triangular route. Yes, it is quite doable for a day trip and definitely worth it. If you leave fairly early in the morning, you will have plenty of time to stop and see the sights.


----------



## aka Julie (Oct 16, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> I grew up in the Windermere Valley ( Windermere, Fairmont, Radium, etc. ) many years ago. My wife and I visited the area a few years ago and did the triangular route. Yes, it is quite doable for a day trip and definitely worth it. If you leave fairly early in the morning, you will have plenty of time to stop and see the sights.



John, thanks for the first-hand knowledge.

II offered me a 2 bedroom exchange in Fernie (Timberline Lodges-Juniper) which I turned down.  Did I make a mistake?  It appeared to be just a little bit too far for the day trips we want to do up to Jasper, Lake Louise, etc.  Also, the size of the unit was 852 sq. ft. and we are used to our Marriott which is over 1300 sq. ft. (I know we're spoiled).  If it was just me and my husband, I think I would have taken it, but we're going to have another couple with us and the 2nd bedroom had 2 twin beds (ugh).


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 16, 2007)

aka Julie said:


> John, thanks for the first-hand knowledge.
> 
> II offered me a 2 bedroom exchange in Fernie (Timberline Lodges-Juniper) which I turned down.  Did I make a mistake?  It appeared to be just a little bit too far for the day trips we want to do up to Jasper, Lake Louise, etc.  Also, the size of the unit was 852 sq. ft. and we are used to our Marriott which is over 1300 sq. ft. (I know we're spoiled).  If it was just me and my husband, I think I would have taken it, but we're going to have another couple with us and the 2nd bedroom had 2 twin beds (ugh).



I don't think you made a mistake by turning down Fernie. The Windermere Valley ( Fairmont or Radium Hot Springs ) is a very scenic area and a good destination by itself. The day trips to Banff, Lake Louise etc. are an added benefit. I would definitely NOT consider Jasper to be a day trip from either Fairmont nor Radium. We stayed in the Banff area and Jasper on a 2 week stay in Alberta 2 years ago.


----------



## aka Julie (Nov 7, 2007)

*Confirmed at Bighorn Meadows -- Yea*

I just got confirmation from Interval that we have a 2-bedroom at Bighorn Meadows for 7/13-20/08.  I'm ecstatic! 

We originally only requested the Banff / Cranmore area, but expanded our request to add Bighorn.  The unit seems spacious (1560 sq. ft.) and with 2 couples that is going to be fantastic.

Reading other reports of high demand for summer weeks in Canadian Rockies, I wasn't holding out much hope for an exchange.

Now I can really start planning.


----------

